# Kondensator Reihenschaltung an Wechselstrom



## Fragezeichen (5 Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich mal genauer mit der Funktionsweise eines Kondensators auseinandergesetzt und um so mehr ich dadrüber lese um so mehr Fragen hab ich. 

http://www.elektronikinfo.de/strom/kondensatoren.htm

Auf dieser Seite ist das finde ich alles verständlich ausgedrückt. Mein aktueller Denkansatz ist Folgender:

Den Strom den man in einer Schaltung mit 1 Kondensator misst ist doch nur der Strom der aufgrund des ständigen Ent-bzw Aufladen fließt. Durch den Kondensator an sich sprich durch das Dielektrikum fließt kein realer Strom!?! Hier ist nur das Elektrische Feld. In der Schule wurde eineM immer Erzählt das der Kondensator bei steigender Frequenz niederohmiger wirt und dass dadurch mehr Strom fließt. So wie ich das verstanden habe fließt einfach nur mehr Strom weil der Kondensator öfter Ent-bzw. Geladen wird. Bin ich so weit noch richtig?

Falls ja soweit gut. Dann hab ich mir die Reihenschaltung der Kondensatoren angesehen und bei 2 Kondensatoren in Reihe hab ich das auch schon verstanden (glaub ich zu mindestens).  http://www.elektrotechnik-fachwissen.de/grundlagen/reihenschaltung-kapazitaet.php  : wird hier finde ich sehr schön erläutert. Der Strom pendelt dann zwischen den Kondensatoren weil an der "Außenseiten immer ne andere Ladung anliegt wie innen?! aber ne genauere Erklärung wäre aber nochmal hilfreich.

Jetzt das Problem das ich jetzt noch habe ist die Reihenschaltung von 2 Kondensatoren und 1 Ohmschen Widerstände. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 30892

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Durch den ohmschen Widerstand fließt doch jetzt auch ein Strom oder? Sehe ich das richtig das das aber nur der Strom ist der ziwschen den Kondensatoren pendelt? Und stimmt die Annahme dass der Ohmsche Widerstand keine "rein Elektrische Verbindung" zur Spannungsquelle hat(sprich außerhalb der Kondensatoren). Der Ohmsche Widerstand hemmt aber den Stromfluss der zwischen den Kondensatoren pendelt und lässt somit den Gesamtwiderstand ansteigen.


Ich hoffe das es fachlich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt ist. 
Seit dem ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe, habe ich immer mehr  das Gefühl das in den Berufsschulen nur extrem oberflächlich  und teilweise auch falsch solche Sachen unterrichtet wurden. (falls ich das jetzt einigermaßen richtig verstanden hab)

Danke für euer Feedback schonmal 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Fragezeichen (6 Dezember 2015)

Hier die Reihenschaltung aus Kondensatoren und ohmschen Widerstand


----------



## Boxy (6 Dezember 2015)

Also ich glaube das ginge etwas zu weit dies hier entsprechend zu erklären.
Im Studium haben wir da auch etwas länger darauf herum gehackt 

Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied ob der Kondensator an Gleich oder Wechselspannung betrieben wird.
Ebenfalls, so richtig verstehe ich auch nicht was Du da, oder wie du das da so beschreibst. 

Es ist schon so, das man in den Berufschulen den Kondensator und die Spule nur Oberflächlich behandelt, aber um da tiefer einzusteigen fehlt auch vielen Schülern weiteres Wissen der Mathematik. Dies würde auch etwas zu weit dort gehen (evtl. Abhängig der Berufsrichtung)!

Es kommen da noch solche Effekte hinzu, das der C im Einschaltmoment wie eine Spule wirkt und daher ein Verschiebung zwischen Strom und Spannung herrscht.
Also gleich dem Lehr-Spruch, "Bei Induktivitäten die Ströme sich verspäten und beim Kondensator kommt der Strom vor ..."
Somit ergibt sich auch bei einem verlustfreien C eine Phasenverschiebung um 90° (Strom vor Spng. / eine Spannung kann am Kondensator nur anliegen, wenn vorher Strom in ihn geflossen ist). Kommt nun ein R ins Spiel verändert sich halt zusätzlich die Phasenverschiebung (Blind-, Schein-, Wirkleistung)

hier mal paar Quellen ...

http://www.elektronikinfo.de/strom/kondensatorstromkreis.htm
http://www.schule-bw.de/unterricht/...material/e_lehre_2/wechselstr/wechs_kond.htm/
http://www.ikz.de/1996-2005/1999/03/9903036.php

Hier gibts etwas auf YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLYaM-mqvFGTwNJvN75uw4g


----------



## de vliegende hollander (6 Dezember 2015)

In de Praxis  benutz als z.b.  :
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiefpass


----------



## EXOR (7 Dezember 2015)

Mit solchen Gedankengängen hatte ich auch sehr lange Mühe. Richtig klar wurde mir das ganze mit der komplexen Wechselstromrechnung. Dafür sollte aber ein Grundwissen über komplexe Zahlen vorhanden sein.

Häufig wird daher an Berufsschulen die ganze Thematik vereinfacht, damit lassen sich zwar durch in Formeln Einsetzen und Auflösen vieles Berechnen, das tiefere Verständnis bleibt dabei leider auf der Strecke. 

Zusätzlich kommt dazu, dass häufig von idealen Kondensatoren ausgegangen wird. In der Praxis hat jeder Kondensator auch einen ohmschen Widerstand, welcher Parallel zu C liegt.


----------

